# RARE Carver C-19 Vacuum Tube Reference PreAmplifier



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am trying to clean out some spare equipment I do not use. This is a rare Carver C-19 Vacume Tube PreAmplifier. I am the original owner and it is in very good shape. There are a couple of small scratches on the top edge of the front plate but other than that is is pretty great shape. It has a phono section if you are into vinyl. 

RARE Carver C-19 Vacuum Tube Reference PreAmplifier - eBay (item 130460666050 end time Dec-05-10 15:29:57 PST)

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow.. Where was this when I had some extra cash? Interested in any trades? Have a few amps and subs that I could put up (car audio)

Looking to add to my home audio/theater, currently run an adcom gtp830 preamp which is handling surround sound for movies as well as reference playback.. Great for movies decent for music.. Would love this as a standalone preamp strictly for reference playback.. 

That Carver with a couple of quality monoblocks playing vinyl through ESS dinosaurs or Mirage mains backed by the Mirage powered sub for extra low end reinforcement.. <drool>Such a lovely dream.. 

BTW Jim, the quote in your signature is hilarious and sounds strangely familiar.. Did you coin that?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pre. If I didn't like my Conrad PV-12 so much I'd give this a shot. GLWS to a lucky bidder.

Chuck


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Regarding the signature. I wish I was that witty. The first quote is from "Billy Madison" and the second one is from "Men in Black".


----------

